# Dealing with stress



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

I need some humor, how do you deal with stress?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Oct 1, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> I need some humor, how do you deal with stress?



Make fun of people, Read, Shower, listen to Hymns, Think on Christ..


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks 



> Make fun of people



I don't know if I can pull that one off though


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

I go to Bob's fb and read his stuff!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> I go to Bob's fb and read his stuff!



I just posted to my FB I'm disabling it for 3 days because of my 'clicking to facebook every 3 minutes' addiction  I think I'm a clickaholic ... (rehab)


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?



or any jokes about men who wear glasses?


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

*now that made me laugh !*



AThornquist said:


> Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?


----------



## Berean (Oct 1, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?
> ...



Knock it off, Sarah! 

-----Added 10/1/2009 at 10:38:17 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?



or a cat would do.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

A cat would require a .22, minimum.


----------



## Edward (Oct 1, 2009)

Berean said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

Berean said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



sorry that wasn't very nice was it.....was j/k! stay away from my dog though!


----------



## Wayne (Oct 1, 2009)

Exercise.
Better yet, learn to throw a boomerang.
Take up neanderthal woodworking (hand tools only, no power tools)
Fly fishing.
Above all else, nurture your times before the Lord in private prayer.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

As a fun aside, my dog Cricket is the perfect family dog. She's the kind of dog that can be very loving and gentle but will roughhouse as much and as far as you want to. With a simple "no" or sound of disapproval she stops. Anyway, we bought two All-American Boy's Crossbows, as seen here:







so that my seven(?) y/o nephew and another person could hunt the dog in the house. It was great. We would run around the house after the dog and shoot her with the darts (which have suction cup tips, by the way) as she bolted around the living room and through halls, etc. We would also make "battle plans" on how we would get 'er. I think the dog had as much fun as we did.


----------



## Berean (Oct 1, 2009)

All of us who wear glasses here will remember that, Sarah. ...... j/k

And what of women who wear glasses, huh??


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

Berean said:


> All of us who wear glasses here will remember that, Sarah. ...... j/k
> 
> And what of women who wear glasses, huh??



I think glasses are  actually!  It's a sign of intelligence!


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 1, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > I go to Bob's fb and read his stuff!
> ...



I have that same problem, friend!  I will often ask my husband if he'll block the internet during the day so I can be productive. ....actually it would be more accurate to say that my husband just blocks it.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 1, 2009)

probably only the ladies will find this to be funny.....



Three men were hiking through a forest when they came upon a large raging, 
Violent river.
Needing to get to the other side,
The first man prayed:

'God, please give me the strength to cross the river.'

Poof! .. God gave him big arms and strong legs
And he was able to swim
Across in about 2 hours, having almost drowned twice.


After witnessing that, the second man prayed:
'God, please give me
strength and the tools to cross the river'

Poof! . God gave him a rowboat and strong arms
And strong legs and he
Was able to row across in about an hour
After almost capsizing once.

Seeing what happened to the first two men,
The third man prayed:
'God, please give me the strength,
The tools and the intelligence
To cross the river'

Poof! .. He was turned into a woman.
She checked the map,
Hiked one
Hundred yards up stream
And walked across the bridge.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

lynnie said:


> probably only the ladies will find this to be funny.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

Ha. If she's so smart she should learn how to put the toilet seat down herself.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Ha. If she's so smart she should learn how to put the lid down herself.



hahaha! we're just trying to teach men how to be smart that's why we don't do it ourselves.....just think of all the smartness you would be missing out on!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess using the right words is helpful.


(This was me thinking to myself.)


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 1, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> I need some humor, how do you deal with stress?



Not sure Humor is a good stress relief. I think knowing God is. Knowing that he knows the end as well as the beginning has helped me out. No matter what may transpire, I know that nothing passes through his will without his first ordaining it. I might not like it as Job didn't but I do know that he will end it according to his will. I may be bankrupt in the end but it will glorify what is good and will Glorify Him. That is good. I just need to learn contentment in whatever he has ordained. Even if it hurts and causes my demise. He is always good. And I won't necessarily see it or like it because I don't see things clearly.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 1, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Not sure Humor is a good stress relief. I think knowing God is. Knowing that he knows the end as well as the beginning has helped me out.



You're right, but I think you can also approach it this way--godly humor properly rests on and derives from knowing God and observing His sovereign providence in our lives. It is precisely because we know Him that we can enjoy the gift of humor. Or to put it another way, the non-Christian has _nothing_ to laugh about.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 2, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> I need some humor, how do you deal with stress?



Personally, I have a heart attack and die.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> (^^)Regin said:
> 
> 
> > I need some humor, how do you deal with stress?
> ...


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?



I started coughing I was laughing so hard!

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 01:10:48 EST-----



OPC'n said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Ha. If she's so smart she should learn how to put the lid down herself.
> ...



This is one the men will only appreciate ....

You know, I have never sat into the toilet. I have three brothers, and it was not uncommon for the seat to be left up. I have seen the same "seat up" at many a public restroom. For the life of me, I cannot see why women don't look before they leap.

Someone has got to have an answer for that, but if women were so smart, you'd think they would learn after just once sitting in the bowl.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> A cat would require a .22, minimum.



I think wild annoying stray cats over here would require a thicker gauge.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Honest question for you, Regin - do people in Japan eat cats? I wish it wasn't so taboo here in the US. I enjoyed Pergamum's blog at one point when he recalled the story of their cat they decided to eat. He said something like: "Cat. The other gray meat!"


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an airsoft gun and a dog?
> ...



 we aren't that stupid! we just get tired of having to put the seat down is all! my sister finally started making her husband sit down on the toilet when he wanted to use it!  Good doggie! hahaha!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

I get tired of lifting it up. You have gravity on your side. It's not fair, Sarah. IT'S NOT FAIR!!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I get tired of lifting it up. You have gravity on your side. It's not fair, Sarah. IT'S NOT FAIR!!



Life isn't fair Andrew and women should be catered to!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I already know what I'm going to do when I have a wife. I'm going to (lovingly) declare, "Submit to me, woman!" And then I'll smile, kiss her (if at this point she'll let me), and then do what she wants. 

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 01:39:10 EST-----

"Come 'ere, kitty kitty!"


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Well, I already know what I'm going to do when I have a wife. I'm going to (lovingly) declare, "Submit to me, woman!" And then I'll smile, kiss her (if at this point she'll let me), and then do what she wants.
> 
> -----Added 10/2/2009 at 01:39:10 EST-----
> 
> "Come 'ere, kitty kitty!"


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Andrew,



AThornquist said:


> Honest question for you, Regin - do people in Japan eat cats? I wish it wasn't so taboo here in the US. I enjoyed Pergamum's blog at one point when he recalled the story of their cat they decided to eat. He said something like: \"Cat. The other gray meat!\"



I am living in the southern part of Japan the culture here is different, nevertheless I am not aware of cat eating Japanese (until now ). 

There are some foods here that you have to 'learn' to like.

- [video=youtube;kLWFZX-fGvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLWFZX-fGvU&feature=related[/video]
-[video=youtube;bp-a5y8rY28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp-a5y8rY28[/video]

I have a long list but these are the two things most westerners find to reject...... badly..... like really bad!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Oct 2, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> we aren't that stupid! we just get tired of having to put the seat down is all! my sister finally started making her husband sit down on the toilet when he wanted to use it!  Good doggie! hahaha!



Ah! so it isn't stupid, it is lazy!  

You would think guys would have the same complaint about having to put the seat up! 

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 02:03:38 EST-----



(^^)Regin said:


> I am not aware of cat eating Japanese (until now ).



Not even tigers eat Japanese?


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> Not even tigers eat Japanese?



Now that cracked me up!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> Not even tigers eat Japanese?





And brother Regin, actually Pergamum is a missionary in another country in the far east. He's not in Japan. So the Japanese don't eat cats, okay. If you are going to serve stinky beans you could try it though


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > we aren't that stupid! we just get tired of having to put the seat down is all! my sister finally started making her husband sit down on the toilet when he wanted to use it!  Good doggie! hahaha!
> ...



You know, here in Japan we have the 'squat' seats where you don't need the seats  Perhaps if you have one in the house you will have peace and harmony......


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Whoa. I've never seen one of those before. I would hate to lose my balance.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Whoa. I've never seen one of those before. I would hate to lose my balance.



 here, here! looks like a bathtub! Yikes!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa. I've never seen one of those before. I would hate to lose my balance.
> ...



It comes with 3 colors, white, pink and light blue


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



I wonder who win the most  Are there more of one color in Japan? hehehe! or does white reign in households across Japan?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

This is such a weird conversation.  

And I don't intend this to be crude; this is a serious question. What happens if someone has diarrhea? The sit-down method seems a lot more . . . contained.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> This is such a weird conversation.
> 
> And I don't intend this to be crude; this is a serious question. What happens if someone has diarrhea? The sit-down method seems a lot more . . . contained.



 I think you're suppose to squat like you do in public restrooms.....tell me you don't sit down in public restrooms!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> This is such a weird conversation.
> 
> And I don't intend this to be crude; this is a serious question. What happens if someone has diarrhea? The sit-down method seems a lot more . . . contained.



Well if you have the 'D' then I recommend Not using this seat otherwise it can get a little..... explosive..... like a .... grenade.... with shrapnel....


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

I really don't want to continue with this topic so I will simply say, "Uh, no way - I don't sit in public restrooms."

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 03:09:01 EST-----



(^^)Regin said:


> Well if you have the 'D' then I recommend Not using this seat otherwise it can get a little..... explosive..... like a .... grenade.... with shrapnel....



This sounds like the making of documentary. *Insert British accent* "Observe what appears to be the result of a rhinoceros with diarrhea and a hand grenade. Amazing."


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> (^^)Regin said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



majority of people do not own their houses they just rent, so there are huge apartment housings, and most of their bathroom/toilets are prefabricated, so that means they pretty much look a like. In cities like Tokyo you don't only charged with water that comes out of your faucet but you also get charge with the water that goes in your sewage. So if your trying to save money... use the Mall's


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

> you also get charge with the water that goes in your sewage.



Relieve yourself using the sink? OH NO! SOAP CLOG SPIN-OFF THREAD!

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 03:17:47 EST-----

Regin, you joined after this thread started, but that's what I'm referring to by soap clog.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm glad I checked the "opt out" box on this thread.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

The secret of your pink squat zone is safe with us, Norm.


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no! Now I'm a participant too! What have I done?


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 2, 2009)

Apparently the solution to your problem Regin, is to read the Puritan Board.

See what nice people we have here.


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

We could have told Regin that if he'd just asked.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 2, 2009)

(^^)Regin said:


> I need some humor, how do you deal with stress?



Go to JW's houses at 2AM, knock and run 

(For those who don't know me, that's a joke....I can't run)


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 2, 2009)

If we women ran the world leaving the toilet seat up would be a felony.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Oct 2, 2009)

LadyCalvinist said:


> If we women ran the world leaving the toilet seat up would be a felony.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 2, 2009)

lynnie said:


> Seeing what happened to the first two men,
> The third man prayed:
> 'God, please give me the strength,
> The tools and the intelligence
> ...



Sounds about right. Women need divine intelligence to read a map.


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> lynnie said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing what happened to the first two men,
> ...



Same in Singapore too, huh?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2009)

*Moderator*

This thread crossed a line I don't think it's coming back from.


----------

